# People on Star Wars boards create LOTR threads.



## Darkknight (Mar 19, 2004)

I post on Star Wars (SW) messageboards frequently, and I have recently joined this LOTR board. Since the time ROTK was released in theatres, LOTR threads have constantly been posted on Star Wars boards. TF.N, or the Jedi Council Forums, has a high occurence of LOTR threads in their Jedi Council Community. Many of these threads exist for long periods of time and are often unexpectedly upped. Have any of you been aware of LOTR threads on Star Wars messageboards?

Some notable threads found in the Jedi Council Community:

The "Peter Jackson has officially owned George Lucas" thread has got to be one of the most long-winded threads I have seen. People have been debating this since December and it is currently on page 97 if you have it display 25 messages per page. Isn't it amazing at how these people can do this?

***The Muster of Rohan - The Riders of Rohan Thread v3.0***

Minas Tirith: The Official Lord of the Rings appreciation and discussion thread

 Minas Tirith, Zion, or Corucant? Which is cooler?

Thank you, Lord of the Rings.

Lord of the Rings Part 3 Title Speculation is probab;y the oldest surviving LOTR thread on the JCC.

Lord of the Rings Funny Captures is a thread devoted to humourous LOTR pic posting.

Have any of you known that people post LOTR threads on Star Wars boards? What do you think of this? Moderators there often have to lock redundant LOTR threads because there are that many. Have you known this at all?


----------



## Talierin (Mar 20, 2004)

My sister posts on the costume board at TF.N, and there's several threads on lotr costumes in there.... it doesn't really surprise me, the type of people that like star wars are bound to like lotr and post about it, or any fantasy/sci fi movie for that matter


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 17, 2004)

I didn't know that... I never even thought about Star Wars boards. Still, it's not surprising. The people I know who are big fans of Star Wars- like the ones who used to play it at lunch- are also big LOTR fans. I can hear them talking about it all the time. Everything: Star Wars, The Matrix, LOTR... I have never seen Star Wars or the Matrix, so I don't even know if I'd like them- or play them at lunch.


----------

